# Okay, I actually have a good question this time!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

So, 
I have 3 bettas. And only one of them, has a heater, he is in a 2.5 gallon. So I went to the same lfs to buy the SAME heater for my 2 gallon, and the people there said that I shouldn't buy it because it would fry my fish alive, and melt the tank. And my other betta with the heater is fine...do you think their right? Are their ANY heater you could put in a 2 gallon if so? And my main question was, how do you guys keep your bettas warm in the winter??? Because It is getting to be cold here, and it can EASILY get as low as 50's in my house, but I know bettas need 70-80, and I can already see the side affects of my 2 bettas without the heater, especially my little girl, who is in a 1 gallon...so what do you guys do to keep them warm??? :help: :help:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a heater in my two and a half gallon. but i dont think it works at least not as well as i would like it to. i left the light off and the heater on an the temp was seventy four ish. with the light on all day the temp is eighty. idont know what i am going to do when it gets cold. i was wondering the same thing. i think that as i am in the basement and the air is on all the time, it wont be much different in the winter. but i may be wrong. i may need to upgrade my tank so i can get a bigger heater that will keep it at a higher temp.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

A bigger tank with a thermostat controlled heater would be ideal (I'm one of those who believes that Betta's require a larger, densely planted, heated home..just my opinion, not criticism). You could try shining a light on your current tank, that might generate enough heat. :smile:


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont have a heater for my fish. Just one for my spawning tank. I can tell when the temp. gets cold my betta hangs out at the bottom and isn't very active, but somehow he survived the coldest winter of like ever here in nevada, without a heater. My first betta never had a heater and none of my others will unless there is a problem, because they seem to do fine without one.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you guys. I will try to shine the light on them as much as possible!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Lara,
I know you are right, I would get each of them a 5+ tank, but I don't have the space or money, just my 2.5 was about $35. It looks a lot bigger than a 2.5 though. And my 2 gallon was 20, so that has already taken up all the space in my room, besides my 20 gal, and that has guppies in it, so I don't know what to do, I already feel bad, but it's the best I can do for now...


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

You know Alisha, my first fish were 2 male betta's that I bought in total ignorance from a stall in a mall. They were in tiny little plastic boxes with fluoro coloured gravel with a bit of Elgeria stuck in them. I really wasn't trying to make you feel guilty, I can't criticise anyone! You know what happened to these fish that I adored??? Well I slowly learnt quite a bit about about betta's (without learning much about aquarium keeping until some time later) and upgraded one of my fish to a 60L tank (could only afford to upgrade one) with a heater etc. Then I bought some little girlfriends for him (3), only thing was that one of the little girls was actually a baby boy who quickly killed my beloved (Matisse) for whom I had gone to so much trouble and expense to accomodate in happiness. He was a viscious little bugger that (girl turned) boy, I didn't understand what was happening until it was too late! I moved the other betta to a large vase from which it was soon fished out by a cat that snuck through my window! Unfortunately this was not the last fish to die due to my ignorance. :shock: 

Bottom line for Betta's is this: they originate from a very hot humid part of the world. They like densely planted, heated waters, and are transformed into entirely different creatures when given a habitat in which they can thrive. Contrary to popular opinion they do not like small spaces, stagnant water or company from other fish. In the wild they move from paddle to paddle when they become cut off from a primary body of water, they don't naturally hang around in polluted water, and they like densely planted homes in which they can hide. Obviously it is nice to provide the ideal for our fish but they will survive in less than ideal circumstances. I thought better of my last post after I realised that unless you left the light on 24/7 the temperature fluctuations when you turned the light off would be too stressful for your fishy friend. I understand space and financial restraints, I hope you find a solution! Good luck and all the best, Lara :grin:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i am asking my parents to get me a ten gallon for christmas. that is my only option for an upgrade. i think if i do that i might put a smaller fish in my two and a half. but i dont know what. i would love to get more betta. i think they are great. i dont know if a ten gallon will fit, but i at least want a five gal. that would be better than my minibow 2.5. i really want a bigger tank. it would be great


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Lara,
I'm sorry about Matisse and Co. I have only had one other betta besides these 3, and I had him when I was about 10. He was in a very small bowl with no hiding spaces or heat. Remarkably he lived about 2 years, however he rarely ever moved and he looked very depressed. I am slowly trying to update these betta's homes. But thanks for your help, and I understand that you were not trying to make me feel guilty, I am just addicted to fish. I go into my lfs, and fall in love with a betta, and decide to take one home, even when I don't have enough space....when will I ever learn? Haha. But for now this is the best I can do..I am asking for a new tank for christmas...lol...so maybe then I can finally update their homes...but thanks again for the help!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

lwstinkinsweet,
I am also asking my family for a larger tank to put my bettas in for christmas. *Just thought I'd add that....*


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

haha that is funny. i cant afford a tank on my own so i have to ask for one. wow christmas is only in a couple of months. three to be exact. i really wish i could get one today.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I know. Especially since tank prices are rediculous. At my lfs, a small tank like 2.5 gallons is $40! They don't just sell empty tanks either, unless it is the 300 gallons...which I don't have the money time or space for! So it sucks...I only have 3 tanks right now...but that's probably all I need...


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

You can keep a pair of dwarf gourami's in a small tank, they don't mind. However, they also require a heater and plants to hide in. :-D


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

at one of my Lfs they have empty tanks and they're really cheap, their ten gallons are $8. but i dont like to give them buisness, they keep their fish in really bad conditions.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

can you really keep a dwarf gourami in a 2 gallon?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

No, sorry, in Australia we don't have gallons and I get confused regularly on this site. I think 2 gallons is about 6 or 7 litres and I wouldn't personally keep any fish in that limited space.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i only have on tank and only room for one tank. my bedroom is only eight feet by twelve feet. and i only have one surface strong enough to hold a fish tank. so, if i get a bigger tank it will replace my small one, unless i can find a stand to put the small one on and rearrange my room


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I solved the heating problem this way.
I bought and cycled a ten gal tank.Initially I divided the tank with plastic canvas you buy in the craft stores but the bettas either jumped over it or pushed it down to get at each other.
{There are proper tank dividers you can buy, but are very expensive and you need a dry tank to silicone them in.}
[Somewhere on the internet there are instructions on dividing tanks with the canvas. Have not got the internet address as it was over a year ago I read it, but a google search would likely turn it up.]
NOW I use 4 pound peanut butter jars. i wash them out thoroughly then i scald them with boiling water. i wash them again in vinegar to cut the grease.
Then i use my husbands small soldering iron to melt holes in them for water circulation. i melt a hole near the top where I insert plastic coated gardening wire.I hook the p'butter jars into the tank and use a plastic suction hook on the outside of the tank to hook the wire to as if I don't the jars sink to the bottom and free the bettas. Then they fight!!
I have one loose betta in the tank and a few guppies,plus 3 bettas suspended in jars.
When i do my weekly water change in the tank, I wash each betta jar out.
I put a piece of plastic canvas over each open top as they jump out at times and depending on the fish.
this way the fish keep warm and can see each other. Each has a bit of weed in his container.
i have used this system for the past 3 years and it works fine.
i also keep a betta in a jar in my other tanks. one tank has too fast of water flow and the other tank, the betta is scared of the platys.
maybe this will help you.
Mouse


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you mouse!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Back to your original question, YOu can surely put a heater in a 2.5. Just get one that you can set the temp. such as a submersible one. I would just get the smallest on that they make, check this out. it might work for you if you have the space available to fit it in.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12060&inm=1&N=2004+113767+113133

Or maybe this would work
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12087&N=2004+113767


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

if you go to wal mart they sell heaters for 2 to 5 gal aquariums in the pet department at least they do at my walmarts


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks so Much ILoveChichlids! I really liked the second heater, and am really thinking about buying 2 of them, especially since it's such a good price! Thanks again, you really helped. :-D


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

No problem!


----------

